# Stripe for sale. Currently taking orders of $1,000 or more.



## Sdaji (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all,

this Spotted Python has a stripe.

I'll looking to sell it, in a Dutch auction. Offers of $1,000 or more will be considered.

Note that this is in a discussion forum, so you can give me all the 10c donations (shrapnel) you please 

:lol:







:lol:

oh yes, another emoticon, just to be sure...

:lol:


----------



## munkee (Jan 30, 2006)

Can I get Just the stripe? Already got several Pythons of this type. I would like to transfer the stripe onto one of them.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 30, 2006)

Sure, that's all I'm selling. The snake comes with the stripe, free of charge. If you'd like to transfer it to one of your own snakes, that's fine. You can do as you please with the snake itself, or if you prefer, you can return it and I will deal with it.

Can't you take my thread seriously?


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 30, 2006)

i would have ripped your arm off if it had been a complete stripe with no breaks !





now.....which emoticon to use ?? errrrrrrrrrrrr owwww i like this one


----------



## Retic (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah it's not even a complete stripe, what are you trying to pull here ?


----------



## Stevo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll swap you for a girl in a orange top


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 30, 2006)

boa said:


> Yeah it's not even a complete stripe, what are you trying to pull here ?



Okay okay, fine. There are two little breaks in the stripe. I'll supply a black texta or we can tattoo the gaps in. Happy?


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 30, 2006)

Stevo said:


> I'll swap you for a girl in an orange top



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Funnily enough, I have one of those now!


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 30, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> boa said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it's not even a complete stripe, what are you trying to pull here ?
> ...



Surely three stripes are worth more than one?


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 30, 2006)

olivehydra said:


> Surely three stripes are worth more than one?




nahhhhh thats just an old wives tale ! if the stripe is broken it reduces wind resistance, therefore hindering forward motion of the snake !! 

right.....im off to throw stones at my neighbours greenhouse !


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 30, 2006)

olivehydra said:


> Surely three stripes are worth more than one?



You have much to learn, grasshopper. Striped snakes are not valuable, unusual snakes are valuable. Many snakes are striped, they are not all valuable. Striped Carpet Pythons are unusual, they are valuable. Many snakes are black, they are not all valuable, a black Carpet Python is said to recently have sold for $25,000, while you can get snakes which are even more black (bellies and all) for free, or close to it.

Now, this is a -Spotted- Python! If a striped Carpet Python is valuable, a contradiction in terms should be worth more! :shock: Truly, this is a rare and exciting opportunity!


----------



## Magpie (Jan 30, 2006)

Artists impression of what this snake may look lke if you let a tattooist on LSD near it.


----------



## munkee (Jan 30, 2006)

I pledge the contents of all of my Dutch bank accounts for said stripe on your snake. part or otherwise. I will join the stripes upon transference to my own snake.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd give you a bag of sand (grand) for that one magpie !!!


----------



## Rennie (Jan 30, 2006)

Sdaji, beautiful python mate, I hope it lines your pockets well!!  

Magpie, Do you know any acid poppin tattooists I can take mine to?!!! :lol:


----------



## daveyg1 (Jan 30, 2006)

i dont think that is all that unusual.
the last clutch of spotteds i bred there were
2 came out just like that.


----------



## Splitmore (Jan 30, 2006)

shouldn't this rubbish be in the chit chat forum?


----------



## Retic (Jan 30, 2006)

I think some might be missing the point of this thread, I might be wrong but it isn't meant to be taken seriously.  
Maccies with a zig zag stripe are not uncommon, maybe look for the tongue in cheek.


----------



## Rennie (Jan 30, 2006)

When is sdaji ever that serious? :lol: :lol: 

:wink: :lol: 

and another

:twisted:


----------



## bigbing (Jan 30, 2006)

Whats a Dutch Auction ???


----------



## nigmax (Jan 30, 2006)

is it similar to a Dutch oven ???


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 30, 2006)

Haha! :lol: 

What do you have to do around here for people to realise your tongue is in your cheek? :lol:

I sprouted wings today. I might go for a flight around the city, above the clouds to bathe in moonlight. Would anyone like to come along? Piggy back rides only $1,000, or more if I get a better offer. I'll even wear a zebra costume.


----------



## Retic (Jan 30, 2006)

I agree, maybe too subtle :lol:


----------



## foxysnake (Jan 30, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> Haha! :lol:
> 
> What do you have to do around here for people to realise your tongue is in your cheek? :lol:
> 
> I sprouted wings today. I might go for a flight around the city, above the clouds to bathe in moonlight. Would anyone like to come along? Piggy back rides only $1,000, or more if I get a better offer. I'll even wear a zebra costume.



Ha ha, LOL, I love this site! I don't know about the mac Sdaji, but hell I'd pay 2 grand to see you fly around the city in a zebra suite! Why sell your wonderfully 1 of a kind striped mac, I'l think you'l make way more money with the whole flying deal!!
Cheers,
 Dee.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 30, 2006)

It's okay, I've already sold this snake a few times. He is highly trained. Two weeks or so after purchase, he escapes and makes his own way home, ready to be sold again. He is very tallented, he even made me a zebra suit, his sewing skills are remarkable.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 31, 2006)

Awwwww bugger.......i had the cheque book ready too !!


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 31, 2006)

If you have a sufficiently escape proof cage, you can put him into slavery. Just don't tell him I said that, he'll die of a broken heart.

I've received a couple of emails and PMs about this thread. Yes, it is a joke, no, I'm not actually trying to sell it, yes, if anyone did offer me $1,000 I would certainly sell it without having to think for more than a few seconds, no, I wouldn't actually go about it in this way if I was planning to sell it and no, I am not a fan of Big Brother.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 31, 2006)

> is it similar to a Dutch oven ???



Hey welcome back Nick!  Where you been hiding mate? Have to have a drink sometime


----------



## zobo (Jan 31, 2006)

*.*

Geez mate I think your under selling that snake!
I reckon you could get $3000- easy for it. :wink: 
It is much nicer than my stripes!!!!
Checky Bastard


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 31, 2006)

*.*



zobo said:


> Checky illegitimate child


----------



## bigbing (Jan 31, 2006)

I'll give you 1000 cents if you will pay the freight ?


----------



## jordo (Jan 31, 2006)

:lol: What an amazing snake, I've never seen anything like it :lol:
I'll swap you for one of these rare beauties, STRIPED regal skink which usually go for $1000's :wink: :lol:


----------



## Retic (Jan 31, 2006)

I can't believe some of you guys, you come on here with an obviously Photoshopped picture of a skink alledgedly with stripes and try and con us honest keepers. Skinks don't have stripes, this madness must end now.


----------



## munkee (Jan 31, 2006)

Boa you need to realise we are entering the world of morphs. don't try and fight it now


----------



## jordo (Jan 31, 2006)

boa, your obviously impressed so name a price... over $1000. i mean thats cheap, most people would sell a skink like this for $900 and if you wanted the stripes with it probably $2000
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Retic (Jan 31, 2006)

Have you got anything with different coloured stripes ?


----------



## jordo (Jan 31, 2006)

different coloured stripes - mate I've got any colour in the rainbow
Heres a pair which were breed for colour, they're now common as mud though so worth bugger all. :wink:


----------



## jordo (Jan 31, 2006)

ooo and heres the pic


----------



## Rennie (Jan 31, 2006)

I've got a childrens python bred for personality I'll sell for $10000 :lol: 

C'mon... :| 


Any takers? :cry:


----------



## munkee (Jan 31, 2006)

But can they juggle?


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 31, 2006)

Due to recent revelations, the price has just been increased to $3,000. Sorry to the person who offered me $1,200 just before I put the price up.

People often say I'm an unusual person, a pretty big weirdo, a complete freak etc etc... does that make me valuable? 

How much would a Water Python with a few spots be worth? What about an unpatterned brown carpet python? A brown chondro? Funny that the really weird looking Black Headed Pythons, with almost albino looking bodies, with black, white or speckled heads aren't worth anything because no one has yet worked out how the trait is aquired  I recently saw one which looked absolutely albino, but with a black head. The owner didn't think anything special of it and hadn't been selling the babies for more than those from any of his many other females.

Uh oh, now I'm talking about herps, this thread is in chit chat... whoops! Do we have to move it again?


----------



## Rennie (Jan 31, 2006)

munkee, I'll teach it to juggle, rire a unicycle or even breath fire if you want! :lol:


----------



## munkee (Jan 31, 2006)

If it could do all three as a genetic trait that would be well worth 10,000. Anyone can teach a snake to juggle while breathing fire, quoting Shakespeare is the hard one to teach.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 31, 2006)

If any of my snakes quote Shakespeare, they're going straight to the freezer.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 31, 2006)

Just to add a serious note to this thread, sdaji stated that stripped coastals are unusal, they may be to some people but they are infact quite common even in the wild. I have relocated many stripped carpets on the sunshine coast over the years to the point where I dont find them unusal at all, just another rather common coastal carpet morph if you ask me.
Heres one of the macs I breed this year, does this mean I can sell them for $1000 ea. or maybe $2000.
Or should we keep them sdaji and set up a stripped mac ranch. :wink:


----------



## buck (Jan 31, 2006)

It's clearly worth more than that Rob due to the fact that it's invisible :wink:


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 31, 2006)

Hehe, I'm not even planning to breed this stripey Spotted  

I think striped carpets are somewhat unusual. "Unusual" is a vague term, in some contexts, less than 10-20% or so can be called unusual. What proportion of wild carpets would you estimate to be as well striped as zobo's?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 31, 2006)

Ive relocated probally around the 50 mark over the years some more defind than zobos some not but all with the potiental to produce fully stripped young. The partly stripped ones Im not counting as there were many many of them. They are not as common as most other morphs but still pretty common.
They still wont let me post any pics, god dam gay rule that one is.
But its much the same as yours sdaji but a blond.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 31, 2006)

Get your own webhosting to post pictures, if the site owners aren't letting you post them here. I doubt very much they'd have hosted as many pictures as I've shown here, using hosting on another site. If that's a hassle for you, feel free to email the picture to me and I'll stick it up for you.

Don't burst the bubble by the way, I think I have a few people interested in my Spotted Python, I'm sure it will sell soon.


----------



## Rennie (Jan 31, 2006)

TrueBlue - Didn't you reach your max with all those pics of bumblebee, woma's, hypo coastal's, GTP's, etc. (all beautiful BTW) a while ago and then post more as the Rock, try that name again.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 31, 2006)

But what about mine, cant I sell some $200 dollar snakes for 1-2 grand as well? Please, I will promise to be good.
Thanks for that sdaji but remember, Im a realitively uneducated surf bum come angler,an athlete of the sea, and all that computer stuff is not my cup of tea, or glass of rum as I should say.
Hell untill I read that back I never new I was capable of poetry.
Would e-mail them to you but can recive them atm but cant send them something is wrong with me e-mail whatchmacallit.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 31, 2006)

Ooh (edited by mod) , were we just (edited by mod)moderated? What (edited by mod)was it they (edited by mod)disliked? It's so (edited by mod)(edited by mod)difficult to follow (edited by mod)threads after they've been(edited by mod)(edited by mod)(edited by mod) moderated :cry:
(edited by mod)


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 31, 2006)

Rennie, tried that they wont let me log on as The Rock any more.
What say we have a protest march and get this gay only post a couple of picks rule abolished.


----------



## Samma3l (Jan 31, 2006)

jordo said:


> ooo and heres the pic



They look like the expensive Colgati and McLeani. Its amazing to see them in the same photo together as they are often very competitive against each other


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 31, 2006)

I prefer to have my pictures hosted off site anyway. It makes them convenient to work with, they look better in the posts without the frames, and it's so easy that even a computer illiterate moron like me can manage the task. I'm even slowly learning to understand that most people have a strange disliking for large pictures and would prefer to see only 5-10% of their full value


----------



## jordo (Jan 31, 2006)

> they are often very competitive against each other


Tell me about it! But they were in a 4x2x2 ft cage so they had plenty of space to bit - run -then hide :wink: they were a male and female pair so they lived OK together.

I remember not so long ago when northern bluetongues became a "new" species, it took a while to catch on but after it did they became more expensive.


----------



## Retic (Jan 31, 2006)

Are you saying more defined than Zobos hatchlings ? If so we really need to see photo's of those. 



TrueBlue said:


> Ive relocated probally around the 50 mark over the years some more defind than zobos some not but all with the potiental to produce fully stripped young. The partly stripped ones Im not counting as there were many many of them. They are not as common as most other morphs but still pretty common.
> They still wont let me post any pics, god dam gay rule that one is.
> But its much the same as yours sdaji but a blond.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 31, 2006)

jordo said:


> > they are often very competitive against each other
> 
> 
> Tell me about it! But they were in a 4x2x2 ft cage so they had plenty of space to bit - run -then hide :wink: they were a male and female pair so they lived OK together.
> ...



I had the exact same experience. There I was, boiling some water, when all of a sudden, four of them leaped out and tried to attack me. Good thing I had my trusty sliding glass runners handy! :shock:


----------



## jordo (Jan 31, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 31, 2006)

Stop laughing, jordo! This is serious!


----------



## nigmax (Jan 31, 2006)

africancichlidau said:


> > is it similar to a Dutch oven ???
> 
> 
> 
> Hey welcome back Nick!  Where you been hiding mate? Have to have a drink sometime



I jumped ship and moved to QLD fro bro, To hot down there for me, but that shouldn't stop you from coming for a drink :wink: .
And don't worry i've been lurking :twisted:


----------



## munkee (Feb 1, 2006)

Funny that Nigmax its so true, spent a few days in Melbourne in 40 degree heat. Came back to the cool and balmy central QLD weather in gladstone.


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 1, 2006)

> but that shouldn't stop you from coming for a drink .



It won't mate, it won't


----------



## chameleon (Feb 1, 2006)

1000 cents for you're snake.......
ITS A DEAL!
ill send a cheque tomorrow.

ps.. ill be more than happy to donate 10 cents to you........
if you throw in a few free fuzzies.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 1, 2006)

The snake is dead, do you still want to pay 1,000 cents for it?


----------



## Stevo (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote: Nickbitch
And don't worry i've been lurking 

Well dont be shy now :shock:


----------



## Magpie (Feb 1, 2006)

I'll pay $100 for it, but only if you give me a hand to move the stripe on to one of my live animals.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 1, 2006)

It's been dead for a while now, the skin will probably peel off quite easily. You might want to hold your nose though.


----------



## leighroyaus (Feb 1, 2006)

can i cook it?


----------



## Wrasse (Feb 1, 2006)

Gee leigh, could you advertise any bigger ? Perhaps flashing letters with sparklies would help ?


----------



## Rennie (Feb 1, 2006)

How about the Childreni I taught to clean out its own cage and do the dishes and vacuuming?
I'll start the bidding at $2000 :lol:


----------

